# Advice on a first grinder?



## JackS (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi. I want to buy a first grinder and wondered if you wise folk might give me some advice.

I'm the only coffee drinker at home, and don't drink huge amounts - a cup a day or so. I currently use a Hario hand grinder but find it inconsistent so would like to get something a bit better.

I currently drink pour-over and sometimes Aeropress coffee, but want to buy an espresso machine in the future. I'd like to get something that can do both - but won't need to switch between them once I get an espresso machine.

I've not got loads of room on work surfaces so can't get anything massive.

I like the look of Mignons visually but am not sure if this is the best bet for me.

I've got a budget of about £250.

any advice gratefully received! 
thanks.


----------



## JackS (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh, and I would happily buy used.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi @JackS I've just bought a basic Mignon from this forum and I'm really pleased with it - I'm not going to break world records with my coffees but it does really well for espresso/cappuccino

The Mignon Facile from Bella Barista is an improved Manuale to their spec - brand new are £279

Usually see some good prices on here


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Used Mazzer Mini? It will outlast you 😄


----------



## Olielee (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm also on the lookout for a grinder (for espresso mostly) within a similar price range, is there anything you guys would advise against? I was tempted by the Sage Pro for example.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

Another vote for the Mignon here. Nice little grinder, also good for espresso in case you want to move on one day


----------



## Home Coffee Tips (May 5, 2020)

I use the sage smart grinder pro - would highly recommend, has a lot of nice features and has a wide range of grind sizes


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

Home Coffee Tips said:


> I use the sage smart grinder pro - would highly recommend, has a lot of nice features and has a wide range of grind sizes


 yes that was my very first grinder, it is good even for espresso. But I think the Mignon is a higher league


----------

